# Lost arrow



## shorebound (Apr 26, 2008)

Anyone in the Mogadore reservoir area lose an arrow? Because I found it stuck in an 8point today on the private property I hunt.... Looked like it was a shot from right above lung shot and very close to the spine. It had 9 or 10 inches of penetration looked to me judging by the wound and shot placement the deer couldn't have gone far and am still puzzled how someone couldn't have seen the buck went down in a field hogged a month ago... The arrow was a white carbon arrow with blue and white veins pretty short draw length because the arrow almost looked like a bolt at first.... All in all disgusted in seeing a nice animal go to wast. I have had to track with no blood trail several times and it's not easy but, seeing how it ended up in a field almost smack in the center makes me wonder if some one had the well it looked bigger from the stand. A very disappointing day for me today 


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## 419deerhunter (Mar 23, 2011)

Maybe they didnt want to cross over on too private prop. without permission and didnt know how to get permission. Agree though hate to see an animal go to waste


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Many, many possibilities. I wouldn&#8217;t automatically assume the worst. A deer can go a looong ways on a single lung hit, and survive for 24 hours. That&#8217;s a lot of territory that can be covered. It&#8217;s a shame either way.


----------



## shorebound (Apr 26, 2008)

I know there's many many possibilities and I know it could happen to anyone that's one of my worst fears is losing a deer after putting a hit on it.... But it's over and done with I just had to rant a little 


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## phantomace08 (Jul 7, 2008)

My cousin shot a deer last muzzleloader season and two of them tracked it for almost 5 miles!!! Even though they went on multiple private properties, that is some SERIOUS commitment to get a deer! Most times, people don't seem to care that much.


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

Ya if you dont find who shot it I would at least get a free tag from the warden so you can legally take the horns. Be a shame to let them sit there when they should be euro mounted or at least turned into a nice rattling set. Least your doing the right thing on attempting to find the person who shot it.


----------



## shorebound (Apr 26, 2008)

I know deer do go some distances and through some pretty wicked terrain but I've also seen deer drop when they get knicked by a projectile... Either way it happened like you said they will look nice hangin up... Never felt with a carcass just sheds.... Is it the same process?


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------

